# bessie 785/795



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

just been on the swift website looking at the 785 and the 795

apart from the 5KG reduction in weight and the £100 price difference on the 795, what is different?

and if the answer is nothing - what was done to reduce this weight?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift weights*

Hi

The two models are very different.

The 785 has two rear single beds above a garage.

The 795 has two single beds/sofas at "floor" level (no garage)

Russell


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

aha - the floor plan on the site is wrong then (both down as having two fixed single beds at rear)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

I would guess that, if you took the roof off and looked in from above, they would look identical other than the height of the beds.

Russell


----------

